# Legal to carry? Concealed pocket knife/Pepper spray/tactical flashlights?



## jamiedoc (May 27, 2016)

Hi there, I recently was attacked and I am curious about what we can use for self-defense. My understanding is that concealed tactical flashlights and pepper sprays are legal in all 50 states. As are pocket knifes as long as they are under 2.5 (or 3) inches for tools but not as a weapon. My understanding is that you may never express or use a pocket knife for actual self-defense.

However, are these same items legal everywhere? For example, I imagine these items are prohibited in a court house, school? Are they legal in hospitals (I work in one, which is why I ask). I would be using the pepper spray and flashlight for self-defense if needed and the pocket knife / flashlight as a tool for opening boxes or dark parking lots, etc. 

Just wanting to make sure I am always within the law! 
- J


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Why wouldn't a flashlight be legal?


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Why wouldn't a flashlight be legal?


Depending if its MA complaint


----------



## Crazy Otto (Apr 4, 2009)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Why wouldn't a flashlight be legal?


I think Jamiedoc is talking about high intensity flashlights. As cops we can have them but pre ban lights are hard to find.


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

Unfortunately only licensed dealers can sell you batteries.


----------



## jamiedoc (May 27, 2016)

Hi I think I should have been more specific. I meant tactical flashlights like surefire? It has a bezel on the end of it.


----------



## 9X19 (Jun 17, 2012)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Why wouldn't a flashlight be legal?


C'mon man, I'd say its a legit question. After all, we're talking about the Peoples Republic of Massachusetts.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Yah, probably need an FFL for those. 

Federal Flashlight License.


----------



## jamiedoc (May 27, 2016)

I know it probably seems ridiculous that I am asking these questions, but I heard weird things so I wanted to check in!


----------



## patrol22 (Oct 31, 2015)

It needs to be under 110 lumens and can't be one of those evil black metal "assault flashlights." You can't have more than one of any of the scary banned features like a push button on/off action, "high capacity" rechargable batteries or a detachable belt clip. 

Sounds ridiculous right?


----------



## jamiedoc (May 27, 2016)

Patrol22 - thank you, and wow. Seriously? Okay!

I am looking at the surefire ED 20. Would this qualify as a scary metal one lol? It has a bezel but it's tiny. And what do you mean by a push on and off button? That's confusing - it seems any surefire flashlight would have that as well unless you're joking?

And now that I am looking at it is 500 lumens but only if you use it at the high output setting. Aren't most flashlights with a strong light above 110? This is getting confusing.

So if patrol22 is right, then technically tactical flashlights ARENT legal? What law states this?


----------



## patrol22 (Oct 31, 2015)

jamiedoc said:


> Patrol22 - thank you, and wow. Seriously? Okay!
> 
> I am looking at the surefire ED 20. Would this qualify as a scary metal one lol? It has a bezel but it's tiny. And what do you mean by a push on and off button? That's confusing - it seems any surefire flashlight would have that as well unless you're joking?
> 
> ...


I'm kidding around with you buddy. In all seriousness there are no restrictions on flashlights.


----------



## Crazy Otto (Apr 4, 2009)

jamiedoc said:


> I am looking at the surefire ED 20.


Sounds like a medication for a certain "mens problem".


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

1. buy any flashlight
2. buy any pepper spray
3. buy any small fixed blade (not a folder)
Live well my friend


----------

